# Good deal on Yeti Coolers



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Not sure why but I got an additional $30 off and free shipping on a 45......now all I have to do is wait another 4 months for my Advent


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

sandyharris said:


> Not sure why but I got an additional $30 off and free shipping on a 45......now all I have to do is wait another 4 months for my Advent


You can fill it with beer in the meantime to ensure that it will work effectively on the new rig!


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Was just gonna post this. Usually use a 65 on the water but just ordered a roadie 20 for the day to day. Got an extra $21 off at checkout. Get em while they’re hot


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I decided against the Yeti this time...

https://sellout.woot.com/offers/rubies-costume-hot-dog-adult-humor?ref=w_all_282


----------

